# Mahler Symphony 4 Yoel Levi Telarc



## tonguc (Jan 5, 2017)

Hello,

I am looking for the back cover of this album:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mahler_Symphony_No._4_(Yoel_Levi_recording)

Thanks in advance.

Best,
T


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

LOL why does this relatively obscure and inconsequential recording get it’s own detailed Wikipedia page? I’ve never seen that before.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> LOL why does this relatively obscure and inconsequential recording get it's own detailed Wikipedia page? I've never seen that before.


I can't address why this recording merits its own Wiki' page but I would take issue with your comment 'inconsequential'.
I have long admired this performance as a very fine reading of the Symphony that is only let down by Frederica Von Stade's slightly heavy and operatic vocal contribution.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Malx said:


> I can't address why this recording merits its own Wiki' page but I would take issue with your comment 'inconsequential'.
> I have long admired this performance as a very fine reading of the Symphony that is only let down by Frederica Von Stade's slightly heavy and operatic vocal contribution.


Agreed. This is the hometown orchestra for me so I may be a little biased, but I really liked this recording. Unfortunately I had to get rid of my copy because it was defective, clicks all over the last movement. No more or less "inconsequential" than any other recording of Mahler 4.


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

Malx said:


> I can't address why this recording merits its own Wiki' page but I would take issue with your comment 'inconsequential'.
> I have long admired this performance as a very fine reading of the Symphony that is only let down by Frederica Von Stade's slightly heavy and operatic vocal contribution.


I haven't heard this recording, but I've recently been discovering a lot of Yoel Levi/Atlanta performances that are just superb, e.g. Hindemith's Symphony "Mathis der Maler" (1989, Telarc) and Barber's Knoxville: Summer of 1915 (1991, Telarc). I very much agree that operatic singing of Mahler is usually not as suitable as a more sort of straightforward vocal style.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Simplicissimus said:


> I haven't heard this recording, but I've recently been discovering a lot of Yoel Levi/Atlanta performances that are just superb, e.g. Hindemith's Symphony "Mathis der Maler" (1989, Telarc) and Barber's Knoxville: Summer of 1915 (1991, Telarc). I very much agree that operatic singing of Mahler is usually not as suitable as a more sort of straightforward vocal style.


And who would be your favorite vice then ?


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

Rogerx said:


> And who would be your favorite vice then ?


Don't get me wrong, I think von Stade is good with Mahler - like her 1978 recording of Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen. For Mahler 4 specifically, my favorite soprano performer would be Christine Whittlesey, who's sort of a specialist in contemporary music and has a particularly unaffected style. Mezzo Cornelia Kallisch is a general favorite of mine for Mahler. As the vocal part of Mahler 4 has to do with _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_, I'll mention baritone Andreas Schmidt as my favorite singer of that cycle. I think I imprinted on Lisa Della Casa for Mahler 4 - the 1958 recording with Reiner/CSO. I think that her "coolness" (as some critics described her overall style) is my preference for Mahler as well as R. Strauss.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

This is a fairly decent Mahler 4th tbh.


----------

